# Moonshine Apocalypse



## simpletoremember (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone have their CD and is willing to burn it for me? I lost my days ago.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 28, 2009)

what type of music are they, name sounds crazy cool


----------



## simpletoremember (Dec 28, 2009)

they're the typical new orleans crusties playing old ragtime 

http://www.myspace.com/moonshineapocalypse


----------



## hg14 (Dec 28, 2009)

oh they sound great


----------



## simpletoremember (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah they're a fun band, played with em' once while they were in oregon. gave me a cd, but i lost it while traveling.


----------



## UkuleleLadyNeedinGravy (Jan 24, 2010)

huh yeah I know all them folks
i was in a band with kaili and anna in new orleans but yeah...if your still in the northwest anna the washtub bass ploayer is in olympia so could just ask her if you ever get around that area she's going to school there


----------

